# Doing a clean install, but I don't know what drivers I need.



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an Alienware M17x R3 with Win7 64bit.
So I get my drivers from Dell's Drivers and Downloads page.

Under Device manager for Network devices it lists 5 devices;
Blutetooth device (Personal Area network.)
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM protocol TDI)
Intel centrino Advanced-N 6250 AGN
Microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter 1 and 2.

So these are the Networking devices I have in my machine. But on Driver and Downloads webpage there are 9 drivers that are 'reccomended', but none of which seem to be for my system. I'll include pictures of the page mentioned, and the drivers.

tl:dr:
I need to know which drivers on the Dell page correspond to my hardware.

EDIT: Also, this is just for the Networking portion. If theres some way of knowing which ones I need for other components, I'd like to be enlightened, since those will need installing too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't that laptop have a Dell Service tag? Or is from the pre- Dell ers?

VEN and Dev numbers from device manager is another way.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

As wrench said use the service tag Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Doesn't that laptop have a Dell Service tag? Or is from the pre- Dell ers?
> 
> VEN and Dev numbers from device manager is another way.
> 
> To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.



True, however, dell's Driver and Downloads page doesn't show what each driver applies to. No Hardware Ids of any sort. 

And yes, it has a service tag, otherwise I'd be unable to even access the Drivers and Downloads page. The issue is that there are more drivers on that page than hardware components in my machine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you get the device ID's from device manager and post them here please as Wrench mentioned


----------



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

The Hardware IDs are in brackets next to (And under) the name of the device.



Blutetooth device (Personal Area network.) [BTH\MS_BTHPAN]

Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM protocol TDI) [BTH\MS_RFCOMM]

Intel centrino Advanced-N 6250 AGN 

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0087&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_5E
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0087&SUBSYS_13218086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0087&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0087&CC_0280

Microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter 1 [{5d624f94-8850-40c3-a3fa-a4fd2080baf3}\vwifimp]

Microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter 2 [{5d624f94-8850-40c3-a3fa-a4fd2080baf3}\vwifimp]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all I can get from it is that it is intel can you link the drivers page with the bluetooth


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

TbanksIV said:


> The Hardware IDs are in brackets next to (And under) the name of the device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

How can you tell? I know it says 6250, but there's another one that says WiMAX 6250 instead of WiFi link. Figured it could be either.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i check the dev and ven numbers i downloaded it and check the numbers they match


----------



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

where can you find those numbers in the driver? Cause that'd make it a lot easier.
Also, will installing a driver for a device I don't have cause any detrimental effects? Cause if not I'll just download them all.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if the driver not for the hardware it will say it when you try to install it. when i downloaded the drivers on that page to look for the ven and dev numbers after i extracted the file to a folder it will install by itself thats when it said something like you do not have hardware for this file or something like that can't remember what it actually says.


----------



## TbanksIV (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, well I'll just download them all then. At least all the Reccomended ones.
Thanks for your patience and help, guys!
If only I could've gotten this kind of support from Dell or Alienware.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

here the order for driver install 
How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks oscer1 should have thought to look there


----------

